# Putting a caravan on your land?



## MrsElle (28 February 2010)

We have got a lovely 5 acres that we can move into in April, complete with barns for storage and stables.  

We were thinking about buying a really cheapy 2 berth caravan to use for toileting and tea making facilities but weren't sure if we would be able to.  I know you can have problems with static caravans on land, but would a tourer be ok because in theory it would be mobile, although OH intends taking the wheels off to stop it getting nicked!

Has anyone else stuck a caravan on their land?


----------



## AngieandBen (28 February 2010)

You can put a mobile one on providing it doesn't have a fixed loo!! ie a porta potti, not a proper plumbed in one, and it isn't used for sleeping overnight in. 
This was the case when friends looked into having one on their land, although it was a couple of years ago now


----------



## Cop-Pop (28 February 2010)

Check with your local council - round here they can be very funny about things like that, esp if the property is equestrian use.  The yard down the road from us had to remove their little touring caravan because it had remained in one place for too long.  I think the neighbours complained about it tho, as it's in an area of outstanding natural beauty (AoONB) and it was an eyesore...


----------



## horselib (28 February 2010)

If you have barns (I am assuming farm type size )could you not put the caravan inside one of the barns that way it won't be visible to nosey neighbours and people passing  by  .
There have been problems aroundnus with caravans kept on site and we too are an AONB .
Mind you we have a house on site and often store our touring caravan down at the barn if we need to empty the drive fr deliveries or visitors


----------



## devilwoman (28 February 2010)

Ive got a 4 berth mobile caravan on my livery which is used for exactly what you say, and I even stay in it overnight before shows so i'm up nice and early and on site - but that's just between us  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - i've had no problems and have plenty of nosey neighbours !


----------



## BBH (1 March 2010)

I have land designated an AONB and put a mobile home on it as soon as I built  the stable yard. I have had no problems with the council and I have met the planners many times because of the nosy neighbour brigade.

I am told by my planners that there is a misconception about residential use of mobiles in that people think they cannot even spend a night in one but in reality I was told that you can spend as many nights as you want as long as its not your primary residence. So as long as you have a property to call your main residence you can stay as long as you want. There are no timescales for occupation ie you don't have to only use them by daylight for example and that most of the issues / problems are created by people ( nosy neighbours ) who think they can only be occupied between the hours of 9.00am and 6.00pm and they therefore have a opportunity to complain.     

In your shoes I would ring the planners and ask their advice, I think a key thing is to make sure the property isn't like a shanty town ( mine council are very keen on ascetics and if your place looks tidy and well maintained they're more obliging.

Good luck I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (1 March 2010)

We put our tourer on our land 2 years ago. We did write to the Council asking if we could keep it on the land during lambing time. They responded with a holding reply and we are still waiting to hear from them!!! Needless to say said caravan is still parked up on our land. We do spend the occasional night in it during the summer as our children like camping out.


----------

